# 46-0-0



## ThomasTTTF (Jul 12, 2021)

After spraying 46-0-0 how soon does it need to be watered in? Day time temps in upper 50s if that matters. Midwest lawn tttf.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

Is it a newly seeded lawn or established grass?


----------



## ThomasTTTF (Jul 12, 2021)

Fraust said:


> Is it a newly seeded lawn or established grass?


Established but overseeded in September.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You don't need to water in at those temperatures but you also don't want to feed the fungus nitrogen.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The answer is, it depends. If you are keeping your rates below 0.5lb/ksqft using 1gallon of water/ksqft, then you dont need to water in. In other scenarios, your risk of salt damage goes up and I would suggest to water it in and/or try in a test plot area first.


----------



## ThomasTTTF (Jul 12, 2021)

g-man said:


> The answer is, it depends. If you are keeping your rates below 0.5lb/ksqft using 1gallon of water/ksqft, then you dont need to water in. In other scenarios, your risk of salt damage goes up and I would suggest to water it in and/or try in a test plot area first.


So stick to .5lbN/1ksqft...I can use more carrier if safer...say 2gal per 1k...would that help?
I also want to mix in Feature with it, would that change anything? Thanks


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

ThomasTTTF said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is, it depends. If you are keeping your rates below *0.5lb/ksqft* using 1gallon of water/ksqft, then you dont need to water in. In other scenarios, your risk of salt damage goes up and I would suggest to water it in and/or try in a test plot area first.
> ...


.5lb of urea/ksqft not .5lb of Nitrogen/1ksqft. Using more carrier is better, but 1 gallon per 1k is the most efficient. Yes, you can tank mix Feature with it.


----------



## grooobz (Aug 18, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> ThomasTTTF said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I just put down .5lb of urea/ksqft in granules on my reno lawn and it seemed to be spread very sporadically and not a lot put down per that 1k sq ft. Is that how its supposed to be? Can each granule really break down and spread out that much into the soil around it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The distribution will be wide, but next week you will do another application and then next week and thing will even out.


----------

